# Basement Find



## 62wagon (May 30, 2018)

So a Friend sent me these from parents basement,wants to know if I'm interested. They look pretty clean, but don't really have room or need for more bikes. Any input on what the Men's is? The Woman's 


 

 

 Evans looks sweet


----------



## bikerbluz (Jun 1, 2018)

What a cool Evans bike. Now that’s a headlight! Not sure, but I think the red main liner is a Huffy.


----------



## 62wagon (Jun 1, 2018)

Kinda thought it looked Huffy-ish my self. And yes What a headlight tank combo! The graphics on the fenders are pretty Rad too! If I was not 1500+ miles away... kinda a good think though Haha


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 2, 2018)

I have an identical twin to that Evans, except much rustier! I think these were the last models they made, with the Monark-esque chain ring (not identical), and a Polish 'Lucznic' coaster brake. The red bike has a 3 piece crank, so likely an import.


----------



## 62wagon (Jun 2, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I have an identical twin to that Evans, except much rustier! I think these were the last models they made, with the Monark-esque chain ring (not identical), and a Polish 'Lucznic' coaster brake. The red bike has a 3 piece crank, so likely an import.



I seen that crank also. Kinda why I posted. Didn’t want something passing us all by! Kinda cool bikes in my book!


----------

